# Question about reupholstering bucket seat



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I finished the pass side bucket, but I forgot to put strips of padding in the back side of the back part of the seat. I don't know if the cover rubbing against the metal on the inside, will be a problem over time.
Asthetically, it looks ok, but you can tell there is something missing if 
you grab the top of the back of the seat to move it forward.
Any suggestions? (besides take it apart and do it again?)
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Repair option*

Unfortunately, that ^^^^is about the only option. The padding needs to be bolstered, and the material stretched around it.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks GJones.
I figured that might be the case.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sammy, i used zip strips instead of the D rings, they allow you to get the cover on and straight by yourself in a loose loop. Then you can tighten and stretch equally by clicking adjacent strips tighter. This also makes removing them easier with just a snip of some end cutters, and if you use clear ones clip the tails and tuck them inwards you will never see them. Also try adding some 1" quilting filler over the bolsters to help fill them out.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks G8tr,
I had seen your previous post on using zip ties, I've been doing that all along.
Great tip about the bolsters, thanks!


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Besides the missing padding, how hard was the project?


----------

